# LED lighting examples



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Please note, this started as a sale thread, but NYREPS provided some very useful information about LED lighting, so I have moved it here and renamed it.

--Michael

I have a huge clump of round pellia super healthy about 50 or more golf balls size all in one clump for sale or for trade ....I am looking for some nice staurogyne repens ,let me know what you have


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Holy crap! How did they get that big?


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Round pellia for sale or trade*



bratyboy2 said:


> Holy crap! How did they get that big?


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol it's been growing for 7 months untouched and uncut no fert just co2 and 70% R/O waterchange with LEDs lighting


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Round pellia for sale or trade*

So that's LED lighting? I"ve been thinking about switching from CF to LED and wondered how well plants would grow with LEDs. What type of fixture do you have? And what other plants do you have in there?


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

I have 3 tanks and I upgraded all of them with LEDs ,it's the way to go ,less heat less wattage an never have to change the bulbs they last over 20 years

First my 20g long with eshine aqua washed 8k








2nd my 55 gallon have current USA true lumen 48 inch LEDs 8k sun














3rd my 33gallon mr aqua with finnex double strip 65k ray 2 brand new just came out














The mr aqua tank is only 12 days old ad the finnex light is doing very well with 65k very cheap too


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

20g with pellia on the sides and flame moss on the back and hc Cuba in the front stock with RCS and CRS








55g with all kinds of plants like amazon swords and anubias nana stock with about 30 rainbow fish








3rd tank mr aqua 33.3 gallon was just set up 12 days ago with Ada aqua soil with giant baby tears in the back and hair grass and hc in the middle with no stock because the tank is still cycling and still leaching crazy ammonia


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Round pellia for sale or trade*

Thanks for all the info man I'm gonna look into those LED fixtures. I'm tired of having to buy CF bulbs.


----------



## maxwellag (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Round pellia for sale or trade*

I've got some staurogyne but I need to grow it more first before trading.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Sold!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Round pellia for sale or trade*

NYREPS, I know you posted to sell your pellia, but the information you provided on your LEDs is really valuable. With your permission, I would like to change the name of your thread and move it to the lighting forum.

Thanks!


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Round pellia for sale or trade*

I agree the info is super valuable in terms of just seeing these lights in action.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Sure no problem


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Done!


----------

